# Need a new 175W Metal Halide



## Ktiger (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm looking for a new metal halide lamp for my 90 gallon aquarium. I would like a 6500K with a mogul base. Any good place to buy one cheap?


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

I got my 2x400W from these guys.... id say satisfaction 8/10..... http://www.aquariumlight.com/


----------



## Ktiger (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you buy the 14,000K bulb?

If so, is it really blue?

I have a Coralife 10,000K and it's too blue.


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

there are a ton out there. I just bought my Aqua Medic 150W DE HQI from 
www.coralreefecosystems.com another is www.hellolights.com Just do a search and you can look at a lot of them. Most of the site w/ MH lighting systems are reef focused and it is tough to find the bulb and pendant you want together. Good Luck!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I recently purchased from www.aquatraders.com the service was pretty good, especially for the price. All of the units I looked at had 20,000K lights on it. I requested a 10,000K and they gave it to me +the 20,000K bulb for an extra 10 bucks. This is a bulb that they sell for 25 dollars. so sweet net on my part. I didn't have any issues with shipping. The quality of the light is a little low, but by all means it isn't bad. As they say, you get what you pay for, but with the money you save, think of the possibilites.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

aquatraders does offer cheap lighting. As mentioned, you do get what you pay for. I just purchased 2 260W PC light setups from aquatraders. The primary quality issue with them is that the fans sound a bit like a freight train and will have to replaced. Most of the metal halide setups they sell seem to be metal halide with power compact flourescents. 

If this is your only source of light for the tank, 175 watt metal halide will not give you coverage for the full tank. Metal halide tends to be intense focused light. Flourescent setups give better coverage if your looking for a 2 watt per gallon setup. So, the metal halide - power compact combination would provide good coverage at a lower price. 

Additional note metal halides generally have to be hung several inches further above the tank than flourescent because of the heat. 

I run 175 watt metal halide pendant from petsolutions on 35 gallon tank. Which works for a high light setup but not as a primary source for a 90 gallon. This does not sound like what you are looking for but has worked well. Setup running 8 years and on the second bulb.


----------



## Ktiger (Nov 7, 2004)

I already have the fixture. A friend of mine gave me a Coralife (Energy Saver) 36" metal halide with 2 36" fluorescent bulbs and fan. The fixture is set up for a reef aquarium and is very blue. All I need is a replacement bulb.


----------



## sneauxman (Apr 15, 2006)

Ktiger said:


> I already have the fixture. A friend of mine gave me a Coralife (Energy Saver) 36" metal halide with 2 36" fluorescent bulbs and fan. The fixture is set up for a reef aquarium and is very blue. All I need is a replacement bulb.


Simple enough! Go to www.venturelighting.com I just ordered replacements for my rig...MH175W/U/5K for <$35.00 each. It has been stated 4300K is best for plants, this is a 5K...close enough. My tank is 30" deep, need MHI to penetrate. (plants grow like crazy) I've run these for 3+ years and they still are quite bright though I believe they have shifted their spectrum and should be replaced.(beginning signs of BGA usually indicates favorable spectral peaks) You can call Venture and order via CCw/10% discount. Note the "U" in the model code is for Universal mounting either vertical or horizontal, mine is horizontal. Good Luck!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

www.reefgeek.com has good prices and great service. I'm not sure if they carry them or not, but I believe Ushio makes a bulb in the kelvin range you are looking for.


----------

